# ABGA Transfer



## Critter015 (Feb 19, 2017)

I am looking at purchasing a doe that is registered with ABGA. The current owner never transferred her papers into his name, he has the original papers from the breeder. Is this going to be an issue when I try to transfer her to my name?


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

While not correct you might can do it. I would check and see if they require a transfer record. If so it might be hard to get from the breeder since she did not transfer the goat directly to you. At worse case he needs to register the goat and then transfer to you. Have it all in writing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Find out if the breeder or the seller ever wrote out the sellers info on the top part. If not no big deal you will put your info on and if she is older then 16 months it will be a little more money to register it. If they did fill it out tell them you want it in their name and then signed off on the back. F you really really want that doe you can offer to pay for it. I wouldn't but that's me. To make sure that you don't back out after it's done or in the process of doing it on the sellers part you can put a deposit down. EVERYTHING in writing! I can not stress that enough. Worse case (doe dies before you get your hands on it) think of it all and make sure it's covered so you don't get screwed as well.
I had kinda the same thing going on when I first started. When I called abga they said sucks to be you. Called again and got a very nice lady and she wrote to the breeder and let them know what was going on and I had to take pics of the animal and tattoo and then they made it so that it was like they sold the animal straight to me. If I didn't get ahold of that abga lady or the breeder wasn't so sweet I never would have gotten those papers


----------



## Critter015 (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm hoping that if there is an issue the breeder will be able to help me out. These are the actual registration papers, so the issue would just be with transferring them. I have another doe out of the same dam from this breeder and she is my favorite, so I was really excited to find this doe.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Well if you already have a relationship with her that should make it easier. Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice, good luck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ok then is the info on the back open and just signed? Make sure the breeder will help you before you do anything. Its going to really suck if you pay a good price for a registered goat and you have just a commercial on your hands.


----------



## Critter015 (Feb 19, 2017)

I just went and picked her up. The papers are open on the back, just signed by the breeder. Honestly I'm happy to have her even if the transfer doesn't work out, she's a really nice looking goat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Perfect! Then just fill out the info on the back. I totally understand liking the goat for the goat I just didn't want you to get in a jam if papers were something you were considering in the price.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------

